# Darko or Anthony?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If y'all have to settle for the #2 pick, who do you take? On one hand, Darko has great size and size is a must in the west. However Denver already has Skita, Hilario and Camby. Have they already given up on Skita?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Camby is worthless. Darko can play Center, Hilario PF, and Tskita SF. That's a pretty good front 3.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> Camby is worthless. Darko can play Center, Hilario PF, and Tskita SF. That's a pretty good front 3.


agreed.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

and Arenas at PG and White at SG?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

ok now you got me droolin all over my pants with that lineup. damnit!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> ok now you got me droolin all over my pants with that lineup. damnit!


What I still dont understand is everyones willing to put him at center. He 7'0 240. That doesnt mean hes a center yet


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*Anderson_Varejão*

well, if Arenas come to the Nuggets we should draft Darko. But if he decided to stay with the Warriors i think we going need some help in the perimeter, so we should go after Melo.

and maybe with our second round if Leandrinho is still out there, it would be a great pick


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

folks - listen.

we

dont

have

control

over

who

we 

pick!

its up to the lotto.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*Anderson_Varejão*

Yeah, but that doesn't mean that we can't tal about it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1: Arenas
2: White
3: Skita
4: Darko
5: Hilario

Is it just me or would that team barely be good for 35 wins??


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> 1: Arenas
> 2: White
> 3: Skita
> ...


Now but once Darko has a few years under his belt along with Nene a frontcourt of Nene and Darko is awesome.

C Nene 15-16 ppg, 7-9 rpg.
PF Darko 20-22 ppg, 9-10 rpg, 4-5 apg.
SF Skit 9-12 ppg, 4-5 rpg.
SG Who knows definitely not White but with their cap space hmm.
PG Arenas 15-16 ppg, 5-6 apg.

Good for near 50. Once Darko really develops into his prime with Nene who knows...


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Darko is a 17 years old kid. He wont score that much.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Darko is a 17 years old kid. He wont score that much.


notice that he used the term "in a few years".

i expect darko to put up double digit scoring as an 18 year old.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> 1: Arenas
> 2: White
> 3: Skita
> ...


in year 1.

plus that team would still have a TON OF cap space left.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Now but once Darko has a few years under his belt along with Nene a frontcourt of Nene and Darko is awesome.
> ...


:yes: +1


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Why is everyone so bent on him playing Center when this profile says he loves palying on the perimeter

http://eurobasket.8m.com/milicic.html


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*Anderson_Varejão*

well, i never see Darko play so he can end up like Skita did.

Nene i am sure is going be good, we can say that just looking at he's rookie season and noticed that he can't even speak english and is playing like that


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Once Nene learns English I think he can easily double his numbers from this season. He is bigger and stronger than Amare but can't communicate with his teammates yet. Right now he's averaging 10.6 ppg and 6.2 rpg in 28 mpg. He also gets 1.58 steals a game in that time. Once he improves and learns english, he should be getting about 21-23 ppg 12-14 rpg 2.0 spg (steals) in 36-38 mpg. Being on the same team with mostly soft players might have a negative effect on him though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JonMatrix</b>!
> Once Nene learns English I think he can easily double his numbers from this season. He is bigger and stronger than Amare but can't communicate with his teammates yet. Right now he's averaging 10.6 ppg and 6.2 rpg in 28 mpg. He also gets 1.58 steals a game in that time. Once he improves and learns english, he should be getting about 21-23 ppg 12-14 rpg 2.0 spg (steals) in 36-38 mpg. Being on the same team with mostly soft players might have a negative effect on him though.


nice post

+1


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

*Anderson_Varejão*

i think you have a point JonMatrix
if Nene could speak english he's game would get a lot better
but i don't think that he's going have all this stats in just his second season, i see he doing all that in his fourth or fifith season

and yes, i think that he's going be a better player than Amare


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I desagree, thats better than T. duncan´s stats. 15/9 is more realistic.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Everyone talks about Amare being a suprise,which he is, but at the same time,nobody thought that Nene would be any good this year either. He has a good power game but needs to throw down more. In a few years I'll be looking forward to watching Amare and Nene battle each other in the post in the playoffs. Once Denver signs some good players,watch out.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

Gotta go with darko...

Carmello reminds me of rodney white (which isn't a bad thing) and is prolly best suited for the 3 where there already are a couple guys


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Darko WILL NOT play Center..Thats not his position just becuase hes 7'0..Hes like Dirk..and KG..7'0's that DONT play center


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

No way Nene will be better than Amare..


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> No way Nene will be better than Amare..


Except for the fact that Amare is barely better now...and Nene has more potential.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Amare scored 4 or 6 points and got 4 or 5 boards in the last time he played against Nene


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> No way Nene will be better than Amare..




aaaaaaaand thats why you are 14. :laugh:


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotf: 
amen


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm only a realist, hellbot!
(Props to the Nugz!)
:banana:


----------

